

Is Google building a huge floating data center in SF Bay? - gwomble
http://m.cnet.com/news/is-google-building-a-hulking-floating-data-center-in-sf-bay/57608585

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6614066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6614066)

~~~
gwomble
Ah! Was surprised I hadn't seen it yet. Thanks for the heads up.

